# No Tip? Count on getting 1*



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Always considered myself pretty hardcore about non-tippers. 2*s has been my normal for no tip.
But now, with The Way Things Are?
The drivers are literally risking their life for you.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been doing this over 5 years and I never give a non tipper a 5. I usually give them a 4 unless there is some other issue or problem.

However these days you really have to go out of your way, on Lyft, to not give a tip; so I might be tempted to give lower than the 4 that I usually give. 

A "1" seems kind of harsh for simply not tipping. It does not rise to the level of vomiting in the vehicle or not being ready for pickup when we arrive. 

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

To restate the obvious; we are a taxi.
EVERYONE knows you tip your cab driver, you tip you waiter/waitress, you tip your barber/hair stylist.
It has always been thus. If it was 1850 you tipped your carriage driver.
If you don't you're not part of polite society.
We warn others by giving you few stars.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All pax’s get picked up. Lyft/Uber has built in purge programs to protect the pax ratings.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Always considered myself pretty hardcore about non-tippers. 2*s has been my normal for no tip.
> But now, with The Way Things Are?
> The drivers are literally risking their life for you.


That's it. I'm ZERO tipping all Uber drivers. They do NOT deserve tips. They do deserve sub minimum wage.

You just helped me with this decision. And saving me $ as well.



Terri Lee said:


> To restate the obvious; we are a taxi.
> EVERYONE knows you tip your cab driver, you tip you waiter/waitress, you tip your barber/hair stylist.
> It has always been thus. If it was 1850 you tipped your carriage driver.
> If you don't you're not part of polite society.
> We warn others by giving you few stars.


TIPS ARE INCLUDED. PERIOD.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I, like many other experienced drivers reject or cancel low rated riders. If they are showing a 4.5 or lower it probably means they don't tip for good service. I let the newbie ants have those cheapskates. 

On the Lyft platform, a rider has to ignore the tip nag screen as well as the e-mail encouraging them to tip their Lyft driver. So there is no question or misunderstanding that tips are not included and are expected for good service. The bottom line is that we can not make it in this business without the tips.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The bottom line is that we can not make it in this business without the tips.


Yes, we can. Keep your expenses low enough and then you won't depend on $1 tips ...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> All pax's get picked up. Lyft/Uber has built in purge programs to protect the pax ratings.


Exactly correct. As a driver have never expected tips.

Afte


Bob Reynolds said:


> I, like many other experienced drivers reject or cancel low rated riders. If they are showing a 4.5 or lower it probably means they don't tip for good service. I let the newbie ants have those cheapskates.
> 
> On the Lyft platform, a rider has to ignore the tip nag screen as well as the e-mail encouraging them to tip their Lyft driver. So there is no question or misunderstanding that tips are not included and are expected for good service. The bottom line is that we can not make it in this business without the tips.


Attitudes, like the previous posts before yours, encourage us to not tip drivers. And frankly, I don't know even one single person that disagrees.

As a driver, have never expected tips. And constantly inform my passengers that tips are included. It's like my favorite part of driving.

After reading this thread I am now totally DONE tipping drivers. And I will still my 4.91 rating.
&#128526;


----------



## Mikemike88 (Jun 8, 2018)

I always rated 4 for no tips. Now I rate a 3. Might rate a 2 going forward


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've always tipped my driver. And almost always tip 20% at restaurants. I also tip the guys at curbside check-in at airports, valet drivers, taxi drivers and even the kid that loads my groceries at the Walmart curbside pickup.

I don't consider myself special but I _do_ think I'm a bit more generous than the general population. Although it's dollar for dollar, it seems that the "sacrifice" of a tip is far less taxing on my finances than the appreciation that the person receiving the tip feels.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I've always tipped my driver. And almost always tip 20% at restaurants. I also tip the guys at curbside check-in at airports, valet drivers, taxi drivers and even the kid that loads my groceries at the Walmart curbside pickup.
> 
> I don't consider myself special but I _do_ think I'm a bit more generous than the general population. Although it's dollar for dollar, it seems that the "sacrifice" of a tip is far less taxing on my finances than the appreciation that the person receiving the tip feels.


Used to tip Uber drivers in the app. But if they expect cash tips, and down rate for no cash tip; then, am now TOTALLY done tipping drivers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

On the rare occasions I did Lyft, I always went on the following day and rated anyone who didn't tip a 3. Why? For the simple reason that I don't want to see then again.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

ratings don't matter anyways. my rider rating hasn't changed in 2 years...which is mathematically impossible given I've taken rides and drivers are forced to rate their pax after the trip


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> ratings don't matter anyways. my rider rating hasn't changed in 2 years...which is mathematically impossible given I've taken rides and drivers are forced to rate their pax after the trip


You either don't understand the ratings system or don't understand math...or both.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> You either don't understand the ratings system or don't understand math...or both.


driver ratings are the average of your last 500 rides. if pax rating system is the same (which we are discussing here), and my pax rating is not a perfect 5.0, my rating would change ever so slightly with each trip I take. whether the driver rates me 1,2,3,4,5 my average would consistently change. this number has not moved in 2 years. how am I wrong?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> That's it. I'm ZERO tipping all Uber drivers.


"That's it"?.........for how many weeks have you been posting that you are giving ZERO tips? If the tip is "included", as you have been "reminding" us, for how many years now? .............does this not conflict with your "ZERO tipping"? You are contradicting yourself.



MiamiKid said:


> They do NOT deserve tips. They do deserve sub minimum wage.


For that attitude, people like you do not deserve a ride. Of course, these dumb ants out here still will fetch you. They can have you.



MiamiKid said:


> You just helped me with this decision. And saving me $ as well.


To read what you have been posting for weeks, at least, you have made this "decision" already.



MiamiKid said:


> TIPS ARE INCLUDED. PERIOD.


You are contradicting yourself, as you are stating "ZERO tips".

TL;dr: YAWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



MiamiKid said:


> As a driver have never expected tips.


I never have expected them, either, but, that does not stop me from damning those who will not tip. I do not downrate solely on no tip, as most of the time I have no idea if they are tipping or not until after I submit my rating. Lyft, of course, will give you twenty four hours to change the rating. I will downrate demanding customers who do not tip, but that is more for their being demanding than not tipping. My long experience in this business has taught me that the more demanding almost never tip, anyhow. For the occasional demanding customer who does tip, I do change the rating on Lyft..............on Uber, oh well..............................



MiamiKid said:


> Attitudes, like the previous posts before yours, encourage us to not tip drivers. And frankly, I don't know even one single person that disagrees.


You do not know me, but, you are aware of me. I will disagree,.



MiamiKid said:


> As a driver, have never expected tips


I never have, either.

.


MiamiKid said:


> And constantly inform my passengers that tips are included. It's like my favorite part of driving.


Oh tee-hee-hee; Are We Not Cute?



MiamiKid said:


> After reading this thread I am now totally DONE tipping drivers.


YAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN; you have _been _done tipping drivers, that is if you ever started to do it.



MiamiKid said:


> And I will still my 4.91 rating.


.............as long as only ants come to fetch you, yes........................



MiamiKid said:


> Used to tip Uber drivers in the app. But if they expect cash tips, and down rate for no cash tip; then, am now TOTALLY done tipping drivers.


Some one did write an article about that. For real people like her, I can understand. As she is no troll, I would hope that if some one who actually knew something about this business explained it to her, she might get it. Even before Uber allowed in-application tipping, I did not downrate them solely for no cash tip. Still, I do not On the rare occasions that I get the customer a second time, I do thank them for it. Sadly, Uber has not added the "thank customer" button to the application in my market. I would use it. Lyft does not do it, anywhere. I am happy to get the in-application tip. I get it; people do not carry cash, any more. I started to take credit cards in the cab long before there was such a thing as Uber/Lyft or my jurisdiction of licensure required them.

I do wish that more people would tip, but, I blame T.Kalanick for that more than the users.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

@Uberbrent Here's a quick example I made just for you on how averages work:
Left side is 2 different riders having 10 rides on their account. Ride side is after each rider takes 1 more ride and being rated 1 star. This is how your rating SHOULD be affected by receiving a 1 star from a driver. However I have stated that my account has not changed by even 1/10 of a point in over 2 years. If my rating is 4.85 it should ALWAYS change after every ride since there is not an option for a driver to rate you 4.85.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

mbd said:


> All pax's get picked up. Lyft/Uber has built in purge programs to protect the pax ratings.


Also if you always give negative ratings they don't count them. Same thing goes for riders.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I've been doing this over 5 years and I never give a non tipper a 5. I usually give them a 4 unless there is some other issue or problem.
> 
> However these days you really have to go out of your way, on Lyft, to not give a tip; so I might be tempted to give lower than the 4 that I usually give.
> 
> ...


I agree, too harsh. Tips are not obligatory. If I were to downrate to 3, or 1 every pax who didn't tip, I'd run out of pax eventually.

I personally rarely rate at all, unless they aggravate me to make the effort.



MiamiKid said:


> Used to tip Uber drivers in the app. But if they expect cash tips, and down rate for no cash tip; then, am now TOTALLY done tipping drivers.


I don't ever carry cash, it's disgusting. If I get cash tips, I give them to the homeless on the road.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> I agree, too harsh. Tips are not obligatory. If I were to downrate to 3, or 1 every pax who didn't tip, I'd run out of pax eventually.
> 
> I personally rarely rate at all, unless they aggravate me to make the effort.
> 
> ...


Have the same attitude. Very few folks if any, in my crowd, carry cash.

Even use CC for my $2.00 McDonald's breakfast. Pay the cards off once per week. No more debt thanks to Uber.

Just double points to head to Miami &#127958; and Vegas&#128184;&#127864;! Which, of course, is now postponed.

Like your cash tips to the homeless routine. &#128077;



Bob Reynolds said:


> I've been doing this over 5 years and I never give a non tipper a 5. I usually give them a 4 unless there is some other issue or problem.
> 
> However these days you really have to go out of your way, on Lyft, to not give a tip; so I might be tempted to give lower than the 4 that I usually give.
> 
> ...


I give out almost all 5 ☆s to riders and drivers. Want my lower ratings to stand out.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> Always considered myself pretty hardcore about non-tippers. 2*s has been my normal for no tip.
> But now, with The Way Things Are?
> The drivers are literally risking their life for you.


Great! Please do that. That means you'll never be paired with them again, so if we're sitting next to each other in our Lyfts, I'll be getting that call in the future. And if you just drove them, that means they're one of the very few recurring/remaining riders we'll see in the next month(s). I'll gladly drive them, even if they don't tip, because I have to find someone to drive.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Great! Please do that. That means you'll never be paired with them again, so if we're sitting next to each other in our Lyfts, I'll be getting that call in the future. And if you just drove them, that means they're one of the very few recurring/remaining riders we'll see in the next month(s). I'll gladly drive them, even if they don't tip, because I have to find someone to drive.


This is how entitled Uber drivers are putting Uber out of business.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Guys guys 
We are entering a time when we should be happy for *any* rides we get.

Better additude = more tips

Recently I have been doing better on tips

Don't kid yourselves, times are about to get much harder. This is much better than nothing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> This is how entitled Uber drivers are *putting Uber out of business*.


 (emphasis added)

.............and your complaint is__________________________________________________________?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

If you're not getting tips you might want to up your game.

It's like if you're not getting dates. Sure, you can get a megaphone and yell at women as the hurry past. Or you could up your game. Note: Taking your mom to the Olive Garden isn't a date.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> .............and your complaint is__________________________________________________________?


No complaints.




LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you're not getting tips you might want to up your game.
> 
> It's like if you're not getting dates. Sure, you can get a megaphone and yell at women as the hurry past. Or you could up your game. Note: Taking your mom to the Olive Garden isn't a date.


Actually, playing for tips makes you look pathetic.
I took a ride recently with Lyft as my car went for routine maintenance and the guy was super nice, had candy and bottled water, and it was so hot inside, like he never opens windows for fresh air.
I didn't say anything but it was cringy to say the least while he told me about his efforts. I don't eat sugar cas my teeth are sensitive, and I avoid using plastic, I am a zero waste person, so that candy wrapper and the plastic bottle would instantly create waste, I've not created in years.
I didn't say anything despite being put in a very uncomfortable situation from all sides.

I tipped him anyway, without waste. I always tip drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> I am a zero waste person, so ...........the plastic bottle would instantly create waste, I've not created in years.


I take the plastic bottles home and put them into the recyclables can that The Capital of Your Nation issues to each home. Some of the stupidmarkets here have a recyclables bin as does Nationals Park, so I will put them there, as well.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I take the plastic bottles home and put them into the recyclables can that The Capital of Your Nation issues to each home. Some of the stupidmarkets here have a recyclables bin as does Nationals Park, so I will put them there, as well.


If I may suggest, invest in a good reusable bottle. Kanteen or Swell have good selection. I've had a Swell for the last two years, it's double walled, insulated and keeps drinks both hot and cold for 12 hours. If I buy a Frappuccino in the evening, and don't drink it all, it's still frozen in the morning.
I never leave without my Swell. It's my closest companion.

The thing with recycling plastic is it's wishful thinking, only 20% of plastic is actually recycled, and the rest doesn't decompose in 500 years.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> The thing with recycling plastic is it's wishful thinking, only 20% of plastic is actually recycled,


What do they do with the other eighty per-cent?

One of the problems with using recycled plastic is that its quality does decay when it is re-used. It goes either brittle or flimsy.......or both, so its utility is limited..


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do they do with the other eighty per-cent?
> 
> One of the problems with using recycled plastic is that its quality does decay when it is re-used. It goes either brittle or flimsy.......or both, so its utility is limited..


You got me, I've no idea. When I find out, I'll let you know.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> You got me, I've no idea. When I find out, I'll let you know.


I would be curious to know.

I have read more than one article, over the years, where it reads "only X per-cent of______________ actually goes to________________ .". The article then fails to tell you what happens to the rest of it. In some cases, you have a pretty good idea of what happens to the rest; such as some of these organised charities where supposedly only fifteen per-cent of what you give actually goes to help those who are supposed to benefit from this charity. In other cases, such as your example on the plastic, again, you might have a few possibilities, but, very few good guesses.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do they do with the other eighty per-cent?


Shipped to China, Indonesia, Malaysia, then third world country landfill.
Now that those countries' gubbernments have imposed import bans on first world "recyclables" trash (a recent development, Google it), it goes to US landfills.
Still highly profitable for the waste management mafia. Charge ignorant consumers premium trash recycling fees, dispose of it for cheap.
Works the same way with "certified organic". You pay for someone designing and printing a plastic label to affix to the very same cucumber.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Shipped to China, Indonesia, Malaysia, then third world country landfill.
> Now that those countries' gubbernments have imposed import bans on first world "recyclables" trash (a recent development, Google it), it goes to US landfills.
> Still highly profitable for the waste management mafia. Charge ignorant consumers premium trash recycling fees, dispose of it for cheap.
> Works the same way with "certified organic". You pay for someone designing and printing a plastic label to affix to the very same cucumber.


In the D we have a recycling center where you can drop off your recyclables for free, and deposit them manually in different designated containers yourself. It's like a big open warehouse with cool music on. There's a section where you can drop off unwanted items or pick up items others left behind.
Ive also found an urban farm nearby with a natural composting stand where I drop off my compostables - food leftovers I freeze- on the way to the recycling center. 
It's a nice routine for me, I enjoy doing both. I end up with a half of paper grocery bag worth of incidental trash at the end of the month.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> No more


For someone whose affluent you aren't suppose to have cc debt ever.

just exposed lie, probably more lies not yet.



MiamiKid said:


> Even use CC for my $2.00 McDonald's breakfast. Pay the cards off once per week. No more debt thanks to Uber.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Great! Please do that. That means you'll never be paired with them again....


Yes, you've caught on to my plan.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

My biggest tipper is going to be Uncle Sam for the next few months. A new high-octane Golden 💲Goose is being opened for business to 1099 employees.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> This is how entitled Uber drivers are putting Uber out of business.


No don't think so.

TIPS ARE INCLUDED.
&#128526;


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Always considered myself pretty hardcore about non-tippers. 2*s has been my normal for no tip.
> But now, with The Way Things Are?
> The drivers are literally risking their life for you.


Drivers in a bind drive, they're not doing a favor but realize they must work. Making it look like it's a favor to community? No! imho!

Most w a concern aren't driving. Poll showed 50% not driving.

As always considered a community service too, esp in these times.


----------

